# Mountain Men from Russia



## dancan (Jul 14, 2012)

Here's a documentary on some trappers from Russia in english .
Axe work , chainsaw work , hunting , fishing , covers a bit of everything .

[video=youtube_share;xiGo6Dy9eso]http://youtu.be/xiGo6Dy9eso[/video]


----------



## AU_K2500 (Jul 14, 2012)

thanks Dan! i guess you are good for something....

Really neat video, I always enjoy seeing things from a different perspective.


----------



## dancan (Jul 14, 2012)

There's a lot of knowledge in that video and no made for TV drama .


----------



## dancan (Jul 14, 2012)

Here's another video , real life , old skills .
I"ll put them up here , if anyone has any other real ''Axe Men'' and real ''Mountain Men'' or ''Women'' or ''Men''showing life skills put them in here as well just no YOU-Tube video experts please .
If you guys think this thread should be moved let me know .
I hope this video plays in all countries .

César's Bark Canoe by Bernard Gosselin - NFB

And 

http://www.nfb.ca/film/cree_hunters


----------



## Wazzu (Jul 14, 2012)

That was the best show I have watched in years. Those guys are for real. It is interesting to note that they have virtually no hassles from the government, just free to live as they see fit. Too bad we have outlawed freedom in America over the past 40 or so years.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Oct 6, 2012)

You've seen the one about the guy that moved to Alaska and tells how he built stuff.


----------



## dancan (Oct 6, 2012)

Durn copyright disputes :mad2:
Here's a link to the Russian version , sorry no subtitles or music .

Ð¡Ñ‡Ð°ÑÑ‚Ð»Ð¸Ð²Ñ‹Ðµ Ð»ÑŽÐ´Ð¸: Ð“Ð¾Ð´ Ð² Ñ‚Ð°Ð¹Ð³Ðµ / Happy People: A Year in the Taiga (2010) ÑÐ¼Ð¾Ñ‚Ñ€ÐµÑ‚ÑŒ Ð¾Ð½Ð»Ð°Ð¹Ð½,ÑÐºÐ°Ñ‡Ð°Ñ‚ÑŒ Ð±ÐµÑÐ¿Ð»Ð°Ñ‚Ð½Ð¾-Ð¡Ð¼Ð¾ÑÑ€ÐµÑ‚ÑŒ Ñ„Ð¸Ð»ÑŒÐ¼Ñ‹ Ð¾Ð½Ð»Ð°Ð¹Ð½ Ð±ÐµÑÐ¿Ð»Ð°Ñ‚Ð½Ð¾,Ð»Ð¸Ð¼Ð¾Ð½ Ð¾Ð½Ð»Ð°Ð¹Ð½


----------



## AU_K2500 (Oct 6, 2012)

Stihl 041S said:


> You've seen the one about the guy that moved to Alaska and tells how he built stuff.



Alone in the wilderness. Great film bought the DVD for my dad a couple birthdays ago.


----------



## Jim Timber (Oct 6, 2012)

I got half way through it before my phone said it needed more juice. Good video - even though I have no clue what they're saying.


----------



## chucker (Oct 6, 2012)

just finished the two vidios of the cree indians , the first is a wonder how he makes something out of just a "tree".... the second is way too cold for this country boy from cold ole minnisnoda!! so much great info and probably being lost to time! what a waste!!!!!!......


----------



## stihlavarna (Oct 7, 2012)

it's also on Netflix as well


----------

